# Repsol GPL station in Marbella



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi , dont know if this was put on here before but there is a new gpl autogas station in marbella, will post grid references when i get them, all the best sean


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: repsol GPL station in marbella*



seanoo said:


> hi , dont know if this was put on here before but there is a new gpl autogas station in marbella, will post grid references when i get them, all the best sean


hi seanoo. thanks for that are you down there now :?: wild camping or on a site any recommendation for camp sites . jud


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi jud, i am on camping buganvilla at the moment. there are 4 campsites local to me and in my opinion this is the best of a "not great" bunch. camping cabopino has a nice bar and restaurant and is ok but too many trees for me as is marbella playa which is a bit shanty looking. los jarales at calahonda is in the best position but no good for big rigs and is a bit of a tip. costa del sol probably not the best destination if your looking for quality campsites, all the best sean


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Hi Sean we ended up at Torre staying here for awhile the heading back up the coast.

Andy


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi andy, might take a spin over to torre for a look in the next few days. will p.m you before and we can have a coffee if your about.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

seanoo said:


> hi jud, i am on camping buganvilla at the moment. there are 4 campsites local to me and in my opinion this is the best of a "not great" bunch. camping cabopino has a nice bar and restaurant and is ok but too many trees for me as is marbella playa which is a bit shanty looking. los jarales at calahonda is in the best position but no good for big rigs and is a bit of a tip. costa del sol probably not the best destination if your looking for quality campsites, all the best sean


hi seanoo. someone put me on to camping el-pino.torrox.285 euro per incl.electric that is for 30 days stay.jud


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi , filled up with gas in marbella this morning. loads of room for big units €0.73 litre. co-ords N36.51031 W4.89642


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you put it in the data base Sean. I looked, a search didn't bring it up, Alan.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

costawarror reported this sometime ago as I have it on my map, but he hasn't put it on the MHF D/B. I will put it on now.

Ian


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi, i was in the process of putting it on the database yesterday and dropped my laptop and broke the screen!! the co-ords i have put on there are wrong. i took them off my tom tom but obviously made a mistake. will try to get down there again in next few days , all the best sean


----------

